# schwerer Fehler gefunden 23.10.05



## Keltor (23. Oktober 2005)

Der fehler scheint immer aufzutreten wenn ein charakter ein level up hat.
Danach kommen nur noch fehlermeldungen.
Selbst das spiel kann man nicht mehr beenden.

Ist der Fehler bekannt?
Braucht ihr weitere Informationen?


----------



## B3N (23. Oktober 2005)

Bekannt und bereits behoben - die neue Version kommt bald.


----------

